# Regular Season Game Thread #1: Houston @ Utah



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Sorry guys, but I'm taking the honor of starting the first game thread of the season!!!

Probably starting line-up:

*Houston*





































*Utah*





































Analysis:
Don't underestimate the Jazz. They're back at full strength with AK47, Boozer and Harpring back, Okur's coming off a career year, and Deron Williams is just gonna get better. Battier and Juwan will need to contain Boozer off the boards, and our role players will need to continue their good play from the pre-season. Look for Gumby to mess around with our rotations again, and I expect minutes from Juwan, Head, Novak, Span, and Chuck off the bench. 

Forecast:
T-Mac and Yao will look a little cold early on, but will pick up just in time for us to pull off our first victory of the season. 89-83 Rockets.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

:banana: new season :banana: 
gotta kick some *** :curse: 
doubt Wells will show up...anyway, Novak's gonna hit 4+ 3s :biggrin:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

FINALLY its here and with hopes of a more successful season


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Hope we don't look like a bunch of clowns the way Miami did last night... :clown: :clown: :razz:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Hope we don't look like a bunch of clowns the way Miami did last night... :clown: :clown: :razz:


::knock on wood:: no one could look as bad as Miami did last night.

Bring on the season!! Whooo hooo! (now if I can only find a place to watch it LOL)


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Is this game on PPstream?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey, nice game thread YM. I like it. 
I know we won't be like last night's Heats. Kirk and Scoot are facing their old team right?
I gotta say our team looks a lot nicer...


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm looking forward to an incredible game in SLC.

It will be T-Mac/Yao vs the Jazz's versatility and offensive matchups. Really, I have no idea who will win this game.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

In the immortal words of referree Judge Mills Lane:

"LET'S GET IT ON"!

Hey, that's not Matt Harpring it's Giricek.

REBOUND, REBOUND, REBOUND! I'm calling it now. Big game for Chuck Hayes on the boards. (12 rebounds tonight) I like the score though Yao Mania.

I'm concerned about Yao too. He needs to come out and let Okur know early that he's ready.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Isn't the game on FSNSW? If not, oh well.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

I also expect the Jazz to attack the basket, particularly Yao, to try to get him in foul trouble early.

I guess we'll see what happens. Both teams are decent 3-point shooting teams, too.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> In the immortal words of referree Judge Mills Lane:
> 
> "LET'S GET IT ON"!
> 
> ...


If Yao was a true balla, he'd dominate Okur and everybody else in the way...we'll see.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Juxtaposed said:


> Isn't the game on FSNSW? If not, oh well.


Oh I am sure it is.. for those who don't get that channel though finding each game is a struggle! 

back on topic...

Hmmm big rebounds... I am trying to recall exactly how many CH had in the last game against the Jazz... If I recall correctly, last time we played the Jazz.. he had like 10 rebounds... in maybe 20 minutes?

But I think... and yall can tell me if I am wrong... that was the game where he blew two free throws at the end of the game and we ended up losing by 2.

So he may just have something to prove to the Jazz, to make a long story short.. you may be right about a big rebound game from my boy!!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> Is this game on PPstream?


Yeah. CCTV-5 (China's biggest sports channel) will broadcast this game so u can get it via most tv streaming programs


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

>


We need to go back to those jerseys... Seriously


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

OMG I can't wait, 3 hours away. not going to be watching it from home by a computer, or I would join you guys in discussion.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I'll be here!! You know what we need? A chat room.. so on game nights we could all chat instantly instead of refreshing the forum 100 times.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Isn't the game on FSNSW? If not, oh well.


it will be shown on FSNSW Houston. 

which means i wont get the game in austin (which gets FSNSW San Antonio)


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> I'll be here!! You know what we need? A chat room.. so on game nights we could all chat instantly instead of refreshing the forum 100 times.



someone should set one up seriously...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I could set one up through my Chuck Hayes website... shouldn't be too hard. Lemme see if I can get it set up (if not by tonight I can definately do it by Saturday)

edit: I had no problems at all setting it up... here's the web address http://chuckhayesfans.net/gtchat I created a Rockets room so when you log in its in the room drop down (if you end up in the lobby, the link to the Rockets room is at the top right of the page once you sign into chat!)


----------



## TanDaMan87 (Jan 10, 2005)

didn't Okur break Yao Ming's foot...well....if i was Yao, I would come out strong and let that boy Okur know that Yao Ming is for real....Hope Yao will dominate Okur for breaking his foot...


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

My fellow Rockets fans!!!! How are you clowns?!?!? I missed yall big time, ya know!??!

Damn I missed makin the game thread...i had a great streak in 2004...

Last year, i wasn't as active, and we didnt do so well...so to make things work, i'll be more into the games...rockets times baby!!! lets go!!

Rockets 101
Jazz 91 

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Welcome back ThaShark316!
We can certainly need your help for this season! 
See people, once the season starts we have lots of peers on the board.
12 more minutes for the Rockets 06-07 season officially starts.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

HayesFan said:


> I could set one up through my Chuck Hayes website... shouldn't be too hard. Lemme see if I can get it set up (if not by tonight I can definately do it by Saturday)
> 
> edit: I had no problems at all setting it up... here's the web address http://chuckhayesfans.net/gtchat I created a Rockets room so when you log in its in the room drop down (if you end up in the lobby, the link to the Rockets room is at the top right of the page once you sign into chat!)


nono, then it won't be good for ppl who won't be around when the game starts, like me!! Dammit actually got work to do this morning so can't follow the game... 

So glad the season's finally rolling, goooooooo ROCKETS!


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Rox 116
Jazz 95 :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

ThaShark316 said:


> My fellow Rockets fans!!!! How are you clowns?!?!? I missed yall big time, ya know!??!
> 
> Damn I missed makin the game thread...i had a great streak in 2004...
> 
> ...


 :banana: :banana: :banana: 
just some mins to go :cheers: 






but why do I have a feeling that Yao will disappoint me again? :angel: U know, whenever u get the hope high for him, he almost never failed to disappoint u :clown:


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Dumpin it off to yao early...lets go!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

First points of the year scored by Yao, 2 points and a made free throw! 
Let's get this rolling.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

WTF is with all the fouls?? The NBA is out to get us?? :curse:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

C'Mon, where's everybody? Chatting in HayesFan's room? :angel:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> nono, then it won't be good for ppl who won't be around when the game starts, like me!! Dammit actually got work to do this morning so can't follow the game...
> 
> So glad the season's finally rolling, goooooooo ROCKETS!



There's always next game!! I will keep it for all the games this season its free for me so no big deal!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> C'Mon, where's everybody? Chatting in HayesFan's room? :angel:


Come chat with us KTR! There are only three of us in there right now


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> Come chat with us KTR! There are only three of us in there right now


All the people who chose to chat there instead of posting here should be banned from this board





:joke:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I'd forgotten how bad Alston truly is.

And Padgett is garbage.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Why do I I feel like I am watching the Rockets of the 2nd half of last season? 

btw, where is vspan?


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Wells will definitely be starting next game, and maybe Novak.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Anyone know why Yao got a technical? :curse:


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Rockets Suck


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

yaontmac said:


> Anyone know why Yao got a technical? :curse:


i think he got 1 on a defensive 3 seconds


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

gooooo rockets


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

down 7 ...2:30 to go


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

well whats up guys? 

here's to a good season...game 1 is already lost...so..yeah..yay haha...lets hope to get things going next game :banana:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Clutchfans.net has well over 600 people either logged in or as guest...LoL


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

^^now over 700, lol.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Deron Williams owned Rafer, 18 points, 10 assists, 3 rebounds.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

This is just disgusting. We can't expect to get far into the playoffs with Alston as our starting point guard. He is an incapable decision maker, and utterly useless when his outside shot isn't falling. Tracy, in my eyes, has fallen tremendously in the past two years. He looks horribly shaky when he drives to the basket, and his jumper isn't the beauty it once was. He isn't elevating enough and he is turning his body a bit too much. Yao was by far our best player in this game, though he couldn't stay in the game to save his life. Our defense was unspectacular. And, why is Padgett playing significant minutes? 
If we don't fix these problems soon, I don't see a bright future for the Rockets.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

we need some major work on the defense.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Propz goes out to Rudy Gay.

21pts (FG: 8-21 3PG: 1-1 FT: 4-4), 8rbs, 4 BLOCKS, 1 steal, 1 turnover.
Good Job kid! :cheers:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> [Alston] is an incapable decision maker, and utterly useless when his outside shot isn't falling.


No real playmaking ability, inconsistent shot, can't finish, can't play defense.



> Tracy, in my eyes, has fallen tremendously in the past two years. He looks horribly shaky when he drives to the basket, and his jumper isn't the beauty it once was. He isn't elevating enough and he is turning his body a bit too much.


Yup. He had about 12 shots that hit the front of the rim.



> And, why is Padgett playing significant minutes?


Padgett was terrible. But defensively at least, Novak was worse. In the few minutes he got, he looked clueless.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Trade Battier for Gay


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

T-Mac really is becoming less of a consistent threat. 8-24 shooting?


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

He's relatively harmless out there now. I can't get over how bad his new shot looks. Terrible.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Dream Hakeem said:


> Trade Battier for Gay


I would trade Battier for Kelvin Cato. But Battier is JVG's favorite :curse:


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Yao played a good game but he didnt get enough touches.

McGrady needs to stop taking off-balanced jumpers.

Our players looked hesitant to take the shot even when wide open. Jalen Rose anyone?

I think our players also over-committed on defense and picked up some ticky-tack fouls early in the game. We stuck it pretty close the other quarters, our first quarter was a disaster with poor defense and early foul trouble.

Rafer brought us within 6 then jacked up a couple forced shots to give the lead back to Utah. Luther Head was miserable around the basket and couldnt get anything to go. 

Bottom line, Yao needed more shots and TMac needs to work on his perimeter shooting.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

t-mac is a shadow of his former self out there. he is really just another player on this team now.

alston = horrible, I thought he should have been traded in the offseason.

New Season, Same Old Rockets.... can't we at least come up with some new problems rather than the same old ones every season?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

damn... its a shame yao shot so good


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Why are some of you guys so mad? Sure it might be a let-down, but still, you guys lost to a versatile team who took advantage of a few things, and you were up against a building of very loud, excited fans.

You guys really did not look that bad at all. The Jazz are a very versatile and pretty deep team this year. If McGrady's shot was on and if Yao wasn't in foul trouble, this game comes down to the last 1-2 minutes.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Ugly game for the Rockets!
Bad FG%, we need to see improvement! Otherwise, you know...


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

rockets shuld sign me as the starting PG


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i didnt watch the game, but it seems like you guys might be over reacting. i agree alston sucks though.

but tmac did score 22 and have 9 assists. he was 7-15 before going cold late in the game. plus he is notoriously bad at the beginning of season. hopefully he will settle in and stop forcing things.

trading gay was a stupid move. battier had a bad night because of foul trouble, i dont expect that to be an every night thing. but still, trading gay was a stupid move.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

OMG...you guys are over-reacting so much. It was the first game of season against a team that is pretty good. We cant expect to go around torching everyone like pre-season. It happens every year. We go 5-2 or 6-1 in preseason and think the Rockets are invincible and then the real game starts and we are disappointed. 

Yao needs to get more stamina...Seriously 32mins is not gonna make you a dominant player. He needs to be able to play 36+ day in day out, especially with our lack of height. McGrady needs to stop forcing it and taking contested shots all the time. As for the rest of the team, well im not expecting too much from them.

We can only go up from here.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

guys, chil. You think Miami's ****ting their pants because they got their *** beaten on their first game?

Like I said, Utah's not to be underestimated. They will be a good team this season. We have Yao, we have T-Mac, and when our role guys know their role we'll be fine


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

52 wins is not enough this year. 

This game is upsetting because we played like crap. The Jazz didn't simply have a great night. It was because our defense was shoddy. Yao was in foul trouble. Padgett was so bad it was disturbing to watch. We saw why Novak went in the second round (Van Gundy wasn't kidding about his team defense). Alston was a joke as usual. Even T-Mac looked slow out there.

And our offense was sickeningly familiar.

This doesn't really change our expectations for the season. But you don't want to look pitiful in the very first game, against what should be an inferior side.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

crappy show...T-Mac and Alston couldn't find the basket. We had no defence...
all my points have gone down the drain :curse: Am I too optimistic? :angel: 
anyway, it's the very first game plus a road trip. We've still got 81 more to win,lol. :clap:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The 2004 McGrady is done. We're going to have to accept him as a jump-shooting playmaker... which means he should be the #2 option behind Yao. The Rockets used Yao and the attention drawn to him to get back into the game, then had Alston throw the game away down the stretch with McGrady settling for bricks. Same old story. 

We didn't add a defensive PG this offseason (John Lucas has to be the most useless signing ever for this particular team), so it was fun to watch yet another PG walk all over Rafer Alston... penetrating at will.

Battier I thought was awesome aside from the foul trouble. 

This is going to be a good team with a very good year if everyone stays healthy, but it's frustrating to see the same problems as last year. The players constantly talk about going through Yao and letting him dominate inside, but they don't have the patience to do it consistently. Boozer had a great game today, but it was the penetration that killed us.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

If mac shot well, and alston shot less we wouldve won. We have got to understand that we did not play a good game today. 

-Mac shot like crap 8-24 field, 8-13 ft, 1-6 3pt
-Alston shot too much and like crap
-Battier in foul trouble
-bench = 11 points. 

this is not gonna happen every night.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Everyone was just standin around!!! espically Yao!! It looked like he was really tired.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow, did I just warp to Clutchfans? such negativity!

It's one game, one game we actually had a chance to win with 3 minutes left! We had a poor poor shooting first half, plus lots of foul problems. These things will work themselves out.

JVG is a defensive coach correct? The defensive problems we had in this game will not last long. 

Boozer just kicked our collective arses on the boards... he had a good game and we had no response for him with Howard on the bench.

Padgett playing 20 minutes was a quirk (I think JVG kept calling for the wrong player??) and his stat line shows that he won't be playing that many minutes in the future. Yao will work more on his conditioning, and hopefully his rebounding presence down low so that he is more of a force on the defensive end. And Tmac is still working out the kinks in his shot, which is something he has admitted.

One game yall, it was just one game. Don't give up yet!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

It's still early but, Mother Trucker!

Yao got off to a good start but, Rafer couldn't hit the side of a barn and our defensive effort was horrible. The Jazz shot over 50% from the game and we got out rebounded by that average of 10 I mentioned before the game.

We could be 2 and 2 to start the season. The NOrleans and Memphis games aren't gimmie games either.

In it for the long haul though. On another note, did the Bullard segment before the game where he made some predictions? MB seems to think the ROX will make a SIGNIFICANT trade before the trading deadline this year. HMMM!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> On another note, did the Bullard segment before the game where he made some predictions? MB seems to think the ROX will make a SIGNIFICANT trade before the trading deadline this year. HMMM!


Really?? I didn't get to the game until after half way through the first quarter. The comment was a significant trade?


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

I thought I might clear some things up about several comments. I'm not coming here to brag by any means, but a lot of people are dissing Houston to the end of the rope, but really the Jazz played a smart game, played above-average, and beat a good team.

1. The Jazz had a 20-something point lead at one time during the game. The Rockets narrowed it to 6 with a few minutes remaining. If it weren't for 3 straight possessions where the Jazz scored, this is a game that comes down to the last few possessions. They had a lot more of a chance than some people here are giving them.

2. Yao had 2 fouls in the first 1:45 of the 1st quarter. If he was on the floor the whole game, and if the Jazz didn't make it a point to go right at him for that very reason, he's as effective as ever and this game is also very close. Give the Jazz credit for attacking him right off the bat. He didn't play bad, he was just the victim of a good strategy.

3. The Jazz shot almost 53% from the field. A lot of those points came from broken plays and just their execution out-shining the Houston defense. It wasn't a defensive lapse on the part of Houston, nor was it missed assignments, it was bad luck during the broken plays and the Jazz just making their shots.

4. You guys also got pounded on the boards, 47-36. Get some more big men in there (Howard and more playing time for Yao), and it's not such a big difference... perhaps even a couple more possessions narrows this game to a 2-3 point loss instead of a 10-12.

If you guys are looking for anybody to blame, blame your shallow bench. You guys really need some serious production, with the way this league looking, and with how deep teams are nowadays. I'm sure if you guys had Bob Sura and Bonzi, it would certainly have helped. Snyder starting is not something I would reccomend.



Anyway, long story short... this game was really a battle of two teams that are looking VERY strong for the season. The Jazz took advantage of your one weakness, exploited it, and ran with it. On the other side, you guys also narrowed it to 97-91 late, and had a shot to complete the comeback had it not been for a couple of shots from Fisher.

Don't get so down. Only one game, guys.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Don't get so down. Only one game, guys.


I didn't want to quote your whole post... but it was logical and non confrontational! Thank you for that!!

The three men who played the majority of the minutes off the bench struggled, both from the field and containing their men on defense. Luther, though I love the guy, was a non factor. Deke looked slow. And Scott Padgett is going to be the next "RyBo" if he doesn't get his act together. 

The only other two people who played was Chuck for 8 minutes - 2 pts 2 rbs and Novak who 9 min 1 reb 3 pts and apparently got owned on the defensive end of the floor. (I only saw him out there for about 2 of his 9 minutes)

Howard not playing is a mystery to me.. Vspan not playing.. not so much a mystery. Though I think the little Greek would probably have given a spark we needed in the second quarter... and probably a couple of turnovers too


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Really?? I didn't get to the game until after half way through the first quarter. The comment was a significant trade?


It was only a prediction for the season. He did not elaborate on this at all.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Trade T-Mac for Rudy Gay

Trade the whole team

30-52

2006-2007 Record

Book It


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

For those of you who, like me, felt that Alston in this game played almost exactly as he did last season -- 82games shows his PER for the game as 12.4. His PER last season? 12.6.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> For those of you who, like me, felt that Alston in this game played almost exactly as he did last season -- 82games shows his PER for the game as 12.4. His PER last season? 12.6.


Hakeem, is that on the ESPN website?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ 82games.com


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> ^ 82games.com


thank you!

To hop back on topic, yes he looked EXACTLY the same as last year when they struggled. He seems to do better when they get on top early and stay on top, as the game gets close Rafer seems to have a linear approach to his job.

Instead of it being run the show, it becomes be the show. Maybe JVG will read this thread (and the one about the three problems) and talk to Rafer about it. I don't think Rafer is necessarily a bad player, just a bad decision maker under pressure.


----------

